# Suche Sprachgesteuertes System



## guenni (15 Mai 2009)

Ich suche ein System welches ich mittels Sprachsteuerung bedienen kann.

Der Ablauf sollte so aussehen:
Bediener sagt z.B. Tor öffnen
System bestätigt erkannter Befehl
und soll über ein Bussystem einen Befehl an eine SPS senden.

Ich dachte ich nutze eine Spracherkennungssoftware und mach über eine OPC Verbindung die Schnittstelle zur SPS.

Könnte so was funktionieren oder hat jemand einen anderen Vorchlag wie so was realisierbar ist.

Gruss
Guenni


----------



## jabba (15 Mai 2009)

guenni schrieb:


> Ich suche ein System welches ich mittels Sprachsteuerung bedienen kann.
> ...
> Könnte so was funktionieren oder hat jemand einen anderen Vorchlag wie so was realisierbar ist.
> 
> ...


 
Heiraten *ROFL*


----------



## guenni (15 Mai 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Heiraten


 
Zu Unsicher dieses System.


----------



## Ralle (15 Mai 2009)

guenni schrieb:


> Zu Unsicher dieses System.



Dann kann man es ja updaten !


----------



## diabolo150973 (15 Mai 2009)

Mit manchen Updates macht man es manchmal nur noch schlimmer...
Und die Downgrades sind teilweise unbezahlbar...


----------



## jabba (15 Mai 2009)

ja die Updateprobleme hatten wir aber schon


----------



## StefanK (15 Mai 2009)

*jetzt mal ernsthaft...*

so, da sich scheinbar alle lustig gemacht haben, hier mal ein Beispiel in C#. Praxistauglich ist die Spracherkennung meiner Meinung nach noch nicht. Was hast du eigentlich vor? Hört sich ein bisschen wie Star Trek an...Computer, Warp 5! 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Question_mark (15 Mai 2009)

*Ich finde hier absolut kein Beispiel in C# ...*

Hallo,



			
				StefanK schrieb:
			
		

> so, da sich scheinbar alle lustig gemacht haben, hier mal ein Beispiel in C#.



Vielen Dank für das Beispiel in C#, wenn es denn auch hier im Forum sichtbar wäre, könnte es dem TE vielleicht helfen. Oder kann der Admin dieses C# Beispiel dann für mich am PC-Lautsprecher vorlesen lassen ?



			
				StefanK schrieb:
			
		

> Praxistauglich ist die Spracherkennung meiner Meinung nach noch nicht.


Dann schau Dir mal das Navigationssystem Comand APS von Mercedes an, die Tasten am Gerät sind nur noch für Taubstumme dran 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## StefanK (15 Mai 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Dann schau Dir mal das Navigationssystem Comand APS von Mercedes an, die Tasten am Gerät sind nur noch für Taubstumme dran
> 
> Question_mark


 

...wie gemacht für dich...


----------



## Question_mark (15 Mai 2009)

*Spracherkennung*

Hallo,



			
				StefanK schrieb:
			
		

> ...wie gemacht für dich...



Und wenn ich furze, hat das Navi Deine Adresse als neues Ziel gespeichert*ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## StefanK (15 Mai 2009)

Toll, was so alles gibt.



Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...kann der Admin dieses C# Beispiel dann für mich am PC-Lautsprecher vorlesen lassen ?


 
übrigens brauchste den Admin nicht mehr vorlesen lassen, habs denn doch noch geschafft es hochzuladen...


----------



## guenni (18 Mai 2009)

StefanK schrieb:


> Was hast du eigentlich vor? Hört sich ein bisschen wie Star Trek an...Computer, Warp 5!


 
An einer Abfüllanlage innerhalb eines Isolators muss der Bediener gewisse Bedienschritte quittieren. 
Da seine Hände in speziellen Handschuhen sind, müsste er aus diesen raus was sehr umständlich ist. 
Nun war die Überlegung die entsprechenden Befehle mittels sprachsteuerung zu lösen.
Eine entsprechende Bedienung innerhalb des Isolators kommt wegen der sterillisation des Isolators nicht in Frage.

Guenni


----------



## Gebs (18 Mai 2009)

Hallo guenni,

es gibt Spracherkennungssoftware von http://www.nuance.de/naturallyspeaking/
und von http://www.linguatec.de/

Ich hoffe es hilft Dir weiter!

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Temminator (12 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
Windows hat eine schöne Sprachsteuerung. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich mit einem Befehl aus Windows einen Ausgang der SPS setze?

http://www.chip.de/news/Siri-fuer-Windows-Sprachsteuerung-ohne-iPhone-4S_41318363.html

Vulkanier Gruß


----------

